# No arranca el servidor X

## omarelrockero1

Saludos! tengo rato que después de actualizar un sistema gentoo X86 que tenia tiempo sin actualizar, no he podido cargar Xorg me he hasta compilado un genkernel y nada, agradezco su ayuda, aquí dejo detalles:

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

[   434.022] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[   434.022] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   434.023] Build Operating System: Linux 3.7.10-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[   434.023] Current Operating System: Linux hacker 3.8.13-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Jul 15 04:32:57 VET 2013 i686

[   434.023] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.8.13-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdiaksk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4

[   434.023] Build Date: 02 May 2013  10:19:14AM

[   434.023]  

[   434.023] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   434.024] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   434.024] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   434.024] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 15 05:03:23 2013

[   434.025] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   434.025] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   434.025] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   434.025] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   434.025] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   434.025] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   434.025] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

	Using a default monitor configuration.

[   434.025] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   434.025] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   434.025] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   434.025] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   434.025] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   434.025] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   434.025] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   434.025] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   434.025] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   434.025] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   434.025] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   434.025] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   434.025] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   434.025] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   434.025] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   434.025] (==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   434.025] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   434.025] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   434.025] (II) Loader magic: 0x826a620

[   434.025] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   434.025] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   434.025] 	X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[   434.025] 	X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   434.025] 	X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   434.026] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0102:17aa:308c rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[   434.026] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   434.026] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   434.026] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   434.026] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   434.026] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   434.027] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   434.028] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   434.029] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   434.029] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   434.029] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   434.029] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   434.029] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   434.029] 	compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   434.029] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[   434.029] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   434.029] Loading extension GLX

[   434.029] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   434.029] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   434.029] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[   434.029] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[   434.029] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   434.029] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   434.029] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   434.029] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

[   434.029] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[   434.029] (II) Unloading intel

[   434.029] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (loader failed, 7)

[   434.029] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   434.029] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   434.030] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   434.030] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 2.3.2

[   434.030] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   434.030] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1

[   434.030] (EE) module ABI major version (12) doesn't match the server's version (13)

[   434.030] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   434.030] (II) Unloading vesa

[   434.030] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[   434.030] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   434.030] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[   434.030] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   434.030] (II) Unloading modesetting

[   434.030] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[   434.030] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   434.030] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   434.030] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   434.030] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   434.030] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   434.030] (EE) No drivers available.

[   434.030] 

Fatal server error:

[   434.030] no screens found

[   434.030] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   434.031] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   434.031] (EE)  

/etc/make.conf:

 # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

USE="-hal consolekit dbus pam policykit udev a52 acc acpi alsa branding \

     cairo cdr dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac gif \

     gpm gtk jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng mp3 mp4 mpeg \

     ogg openggl pango pdf png ppds sdl spell \

     startup-notification svg tiff truetype vorbis unicode usb X xcb x264 xml \

     xulrunner xv xvid midi sqlite device-mapper extras gdu gnome \

     static-libs sip wav kdrive flash ffmpeg cups modules hpcups hpijs \

     mplayer mozilla clamav gimp java javascript lame ncurses \

     pulseaudio samba sound acl python perl ssl nls php slp gd icu \

     threads gzip compress bzip2 3ds youtube scanner cdparanoia \

     nautilus cdda virtualbox -qt3support -kde -qt4 apache2 postgres \

     mysqli mysql evo custom-optimization audio opengl nsplugin \

     bluetooth timidity fluidsynth gudev apng lxde savedconfig"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

LINGUAS="es_ES es"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_BINHOST= "http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/portage/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ie.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba 

```
emerge -v xorg-drivers
```

Y si sigue sin arrancar 

```
emerge -v xorg-server
```

----------

## omarelrockero1

Hice lo que decís quilosaq, pero nada lo mismo...

----------

## agdg

```
Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

El error se produce al intentar cargar el driver de tu gráfica intel, concretamente porque depende del objeto (biblioteca) ibudev.so.0, que por el nombre parece que se corresponde con udev, de todas formas nos aseguramos:

```
agd-desktop / # find /lib/ -iname libudev*

/lib/libudev.so.1.3.5

/lib/libudev.so.1

agd-desktop / # equery belongs /lib/libudev.so.1

 * Searching for /lib/libudev.so.1 ... 

sys-fs/udev-204 (/lib64/libudev.so.1.3.5)
```

Ok, se corresponde con udev, llegados a este punto yo probaría:

1.- revdep-rebuild

2.- emerge -ql udev

3.- Si nada de lo anterior funciona, probaría ha hacer un enlace simbólico a la biblioteca instalada por udev con el nombre por el que la esta buscando el driver de intel. Para mi caso: ln -s /lib/libudev.so.1.3.5 /lib/libudev.so.0

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *omarelrockero1 wrote:*   

> Hice lo que decís quilosaq, pero nada lo mismo...

 Publica tu 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## tuxtor

Intenta recompilando los drivers con

emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

----------

